# Can connect to router but no internet connection



## kenman2626 (Dec 4, 2007)

Basically my laptop wireless (after a year of being fine) suddenly can not load google etc. It says I am connected to my router with excellent signal yet I still cannot connect.

Have tried...

multiple/auto ip's/DNS etc
Unplugging the router
Fully reinstalling my laptop!
Turning off encryption in router settings

Nothing works. Anyone?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What happens when you bypass the router and connect directly to the modem? ( Be sure to power cycle the modem when you do this )


----------



## kenman2626 (Dec 4, 2007)

Not tried, do not have a cable for this.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well . . that would be the first troubleshooting task


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## kenman2626 (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok, borrowed some cable last night and connected from router to laptop. Still didn't work.

Will try the cmd thing tonight. I have done the 2nd line before but not the first.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try connecting directly to the modem . . . that will tell you if the Router is bad or not.


----------

